# Limits for FreeBSD jails



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi! Is there any way to set limits [cpu, men usage] for jails {perhaps even per jail}

I didn't found anything.


----------



## GPF (Jan 10, 2010)

AFAIK such functionality has not yet been implemented. 
Besides the man page & the handbook that you have already checked (i think), check the wiki page:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Jails

There's a patch so you can limit the resources of a jail but it's not yet complete.

Cheers


----------



## ProFTP (Jan 10, 2010)

http://kostjn.spb.ru/patch-jail-limit-8CURRENT.README


----------



## ProFTP (Aug 28, 2010)

ProFTP said:
			
		

> http://kostjn.spb.ru/patch-jail-limit-8CURRENT.README



new link:
http://www.x0.org.ua/blog/user/1/view/45
ftp://ftp.lissyara.su/users/ProFTP/patch/patch-jail-limit-8CURRENT.tar.gz


----------

